# Coolant Fan Running on High, and no AC



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Check your coolant levels. If low check for coolant leaks. 

Common leak areas are water pump, water outlet, coolant bypass tube, coolant reservoir.

other components that fail, thermostat, both ECT sensors.

let us know what you find.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Messing around with the compressor without knowing what the pressure is is asking for danger.

You don't beleive it's low on freon but you haven't even gauged. Leaks happen all the time. And can be slow to fast leak.

Your fan is a common problem. You'll find tons of threads on this forum.

Wether it's related to the ac would be a guess. I wouldn't be running it till I knew what the pressure is. Should be 120psi or less on both lo and hi side WITHOUT compressor running. For a full charge. If it's less then 50 psi. Your compressor won't run. Low pressure safety switch.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I wouldn’t even be concerned with the compressor. If your low on coolant the Cruze acts crazy. Your sensors can’t get proper readings and your temp gauge shots to “C” as if your engine were cool still. I’ve seen this many times on gen 1 models.


----------



## gschroeder01# (Jul 14, 2020)

Marqcro1, thank you for your reply. I confirmed the coolant level is OK, and there no coolant leaks. May I ask you 3 questions:
1.) Is there a way to test the thermostat without replacing it? I have no problem replacing it, but curious if there is a way to confirm this is the problem before replacing it.
2.) Sorry but what/where are the ECT sensors? Is there a way to test these before replacing them?
3.) Can/will the coolant fan issue cause the AC not to work?

Thank you


----------



## Baron (Jul 31, 2020)

gschroeder01# said:


> Marqcro1, thank you for your reply. I confirmed the coolant level is OK, and there no coolant leaks. May I ask you 3 questions:
> 1.) Is there a way to test the thermostat without replacing it? I have no problem replacing it, but curious if there is a way to confirm this is the problem before replacing it.
> 2.) Sorry but what/where are the ECT sensors? Is there a way to test these before replacing them?
> 3.) Can/will the coolant fan issue cause the AC not to work?
> ...


We have the same problem with our 2015. 
Coolant level is full
Refrigerant is not low( yes I have the proper Ac gauges)
-fan goes to high
-Ac stopped working
-temp gauge goes to cold
* replaced thermostat housing which came with new sensors and stat
*replaced temp sensor in radiator 
*topped coolant off and bled air out
!!! Still have the same problem!!!
It’s our boys car and he goes to college in one week. Hoping for a answer. 

Seems to be a common problem because I’ve found a lot of people with the exact same symptoms. 

No answers yet though 🤬🤬


----------



## Baron (Jul 31, 2020)

Baron said:


> We have the same problem with our 2015.
> Coolant level is full
> Refrigerant is not low( yes I have the proper Ac gauges)
> -fan goes to high
> ...


Update

While writing post I unplugged the battery for 5 min in hopes something needed reset after my changes. 
Hooked battery back up turned the key on without starting and gauge read partially. 
Started the car, all gauges went back and forth three times then registered normal. 
No high fan and Ac works. 
Yay!!!!!!
Recommend changing whole housing. The old plastic ones leak. Plus the new housing comes with everything. 

Just make sure to reset by unhooking battery. 

Side note mine had a plastic 90 hooked to a hose that plugged into the top of my housing. If it breaks you who’ll be looking for a “ throttle body heater intake hose” $40 dollars at a part store over a hr away.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Baron said:


> Update
> 
> While writing post I unplugged the battery for 5 min in hopes something needed reset after my changes.
> Hooked battery back up turned the key on without starting and gauge read partially.
> ...


I was going to ask you if you disconnected the battery hahaha. Glad it worked.


----------

